# pistää poikki



## Gavril

Moi,

Näin käytetyn lausekettä "pistää poikki" Usarin jutussa:



> Eestilä sanoo Uudelle Suomelle, että hänen mielestään tapauksessa on kyse verottajan ja valtion uskottavuudesta kansan silmissä. Tulli yrittää hänen mielestään kaikin keinoin pitää rahoja, jotka eivät sille kuulu.
> 
> –Sen vuoksi poliittisen johdon tulisi *pistää peli poikki*, hän penää.



Myös olen nähnyt lausekkeen, "laittaa poikki", joka voisi (tämä on arvaukseni) merkitä noin saman.

En ole kuitenkin pystynyt tähän asti löytämään sanakirjoista "poikki pistämisen" määritelmää. Auttaisitteko?

kiitos,
Gavril


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Moi,
> 
> Näin Usarin jutussa käytetyn ilmausta "pistää poikki" :
> 
> Myös olen nähnyt ilmauksen "laittaa poikki", joka voisi (tämä on arvaukseni / arvaukseni mukaan) merkitä kutakuinkin samaa
> 
> En ole kuitenkaan pystynyt tähän mennessä löytämään sanakirjoista "poikki pistämisen" määritelmää. Auttaisitteko?
> 
> kiitos,
> Gavril



"Pistää" ja "laittaa" ovat yleensä synonyymisiä, eli arvauksesi voi osua oikeaan.

Tässä yhteydessä "pistää peli poikki" tarkoittaa samaa kuin "viheltää peli poikki" tai "keskeyttää käynnissä oleva tilanne omalla auktoriteetillaan". Ilmauksen alkuperä on tietysti urheilu. Esimerkiksi jalkapallokentällä tilanteen eskaloituessa tuomari viheltää pilliinsä ja "pistää pelin poikki", so. keskeyttää pelin. Uuden Suomen jutussa kyseinen metafora on otettu käyttöön politiikasta puhuttaessa.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> "Pistää" ja "laittaa" ovat yleensä synonyymisiä, eli arvauksesi voi osua oikeaan.
> 
> Tässä yhteydessä "pistää peli poikki" tarkoittaa samaa kuin "viheltää peli poikki" tai "keskeyttää käynnissä oleva tilanne omalla auktoriteetillaan". Ilmauksen alkuperä on tietysti urheilu. Esimerkiksi jalkapallokentällä tilanteen eskaloituessa tuomari viheltää pilliinsä ja "pistää pelin poikki", so. keskeyttää pelin. Uuden Suomen jutussa kyseinen metafora on otettu käyttöön politiikasta puhuttaessa.



Kiitos, Sakvaka. Kyllähän on "pistää" hyvin monipuolinen sana. 

Jos tässä olisi sanottu "pistää *pois*", mitä se olisi tarkoittanut? Vai, kävisikö ylipäätään "pistää pois" tähän yhteyteen?


----------



## etrade

Gavril said:


> Kyllähän on "pistää" hyvin monipuolinen sana



Pistää päälle.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2464347&highlight=pistää


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> En ole kuitenkin pystynyt tähän asti löytämään sanakirjoista "poikki pistämisen" määritelmää. Auttaisitteko?


Se johtuu siitä, että määritelmä on _*panna*-_verbin kohdalla. Jos murrosikäisenä erehtyi panemaan, niin kaverit naureskelivat ja pilkkasivat. Ilmeisesti häpeä oli niin suuri, että aikuisenakin lähes kaikki _pistävät, laittavat _tai _asettavat._

http://www.kotus.fi/?s=1006

Vanha suomenopettajien ohje: "Ruokaa _laitetaan_, sika _pistetään_ (kuoliaaksi), mutta kaikkea muuta _pannaan._"


----------



## sakvaka

****MODERAATTORIN HUOMAUTUS***


*Jos jatkossa haluatte keskustella 'panna'- ja 'pistää' verbeistä, niiden eroista, tai panemisesta ylipäätään, avatkaa sille väittelylle mieluummin oma keskustelu. WordReferencen sääntöjen mukaan säie saa käsitellä vain yhtä sana- tai kielioppiasiaa tai niiden esiintymää. Asiattomat välihuomautukset eivät niin ikään kuulu tämän sivuston keskustelukulttuuriin.

Tähän viestiin ei tarvitse reagoida muuten.

Kiitos.


----------



## Gavril

Moi Sakvaka (ja muut),

Mitä mieltä olette viestissä #3 kysymästäni kysymyksestä? Eli, mikä teidän mielestänne on ero ilmausten _pistää *poikki*_ ja _pistää *pois*_ välillä?

Kiitos vielä kerran,
Gavril


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Mitä mieltä olette viestissä #3 kysymästäni kysymyksestä? Eli, mikä teidän mielestänne on ero ilmausten _pistää *poikki*_ ja _pistää *pois*_ välillä?



Pistää poikki = keskeyttää
Pistää pois = poistaa näkyvistä, hankkiutua eroon

Pistää peli poikki = keskeyttää mikä hyvänsä asia, kuten alkuperäisessä viestissä ilmeni, toki myös varsinainen peli.
Pistää peli pois = esimerkiksi pakata Monopoli takaisin laatikkoonsa ja laittaa laatikko hyllyyn. Tai sammuttaa pelikonsoli ja telkkari, ei pelkästään keskeyttää pausella.

Kyse ei ole samasta asiasta. Kuten alkuperäisessä viestissä jo näkyi, "pistää poikki" on yleisesti käytetty ilmaus abstraktimmassakin muodossa, kun taas "pistää pois" on hyvin konkreettinen ilmaus.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Pistää poikki = keskeyttää
> Pistää pois = poistaa näkyvistä, hankkiutua eroon
> 
> Pistää peli poikki = keskeyttää mikä hyvänsä asia, kuten alkuperäisessä viestissä ilmeni, toki myös varsinainen peli.
> Pistää peli pois = esimerkiksi pakata Monopoli takaisin laatikkoonsa ja laittaa laatikko hyllyyn. Tai sammuttaa pelikonsoli ja telkkari, ei pelkästään keskeyttää pausella.
> 
> Kyse ei ole samasta asiasta. Kuten alkuperäisessä viestissä jo näkyi, "pistää poikki" on yleisesti käytetty ilmaus abstraktimmassakin muodossa, kun taas "pistää pois" on hyvin konkreettinen ilmaus.



Kiitos selvennyksestä


----------

